# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  NK Forster 10 string guitar bouzouki on the bench

## nkforster

Busy week this week, getting bridges glued on and necks attached. I'm hoping to get a few of these strung up before going away for a few weeks. When I come back they will be ready for a final set up and sending off to their new homes.

Anyway - here is one of the latest crop - a bubinga and spruce 10 string cylinder top, destined for a chap in Ireland.







More in the next few days...

Nigel 
www.nkforsterguitars.com

----------

Daniel Vance, 

Lord of the Badgers, 

Seamus B

----------


## garryireland

Amazing work Nigel

----------

